# "bubba"



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

View attachment 102842
Wish i could get the video to attach. i browse, click on video, open it, then press and attachment. it takes about 5-6 minutes then it gives me a blank page and makes me resend the info??????? this is a super good video its about 2 minutes long


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

darn, wat a waste of such a nice red devil....cool tho....i woulda kept the red devil in another tank.... but bubba looks nice!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

hope you can post it up, sounds awesome, kinda sad though rd's are greatr fish, by the looks of it it doesn't have a chance.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

ya, those are two nice fish.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Try putfile I want to see it


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

foooonk thats a sexy diamond, diamonds are hardcore . . . i wanna see that VIDEO!!! haha, how bigs that tank? it's a virtical one right?

i have a vertical 30gallon with about 12 quality goldfish in it. . . i was wondering what options i have if i wanna raise a P in it . . .


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

very nice fish, but please take the red devil out.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

*very nice fish, but please take the red devil out.*

if the red devil was 14 inches and the rhom was 3 inches it wouldn't have a chance









I love cichlids


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

thats an unfair fight, but i guess the vid would still be pretty cool


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Thats a nice fish to be fed to your piranha. Sounds cool though I wish i could see the video.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

what a waste of a red devil. go use a convict, lol.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

bc_buddah said:


> foooonk thats a sexy diamond, diamonds are hardcore . . . i wanna see that VIDEO!!! haha, how bigs that tank? *it's a virtical one right?*
> 
> i have a vertical 30gallon with about 12 quality goldfish in it. . . i was wondering what options i have if i wanna raise a P in it . . .


Its actually a hexagon


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

i want to see the vid


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Post the vid!! Sounds awesome! I hope the "feeder" died quickly though ... otherwise that's a lot of needless suffering.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow, feeding Red Devils to a Rhom who lives in a HEXAGON TANK.

Nice fish keeping


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> thats an unfair fight, but i guess the vid would still be pretty cool


How is it unfair? It is an 1 1/2 inches smaller, you almost barely notice that. Your diamond looks amazing. I would love to see the video. Dont even listen to all these people in here saying take the devil out, its your fish who cares what they say or think.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

people have to live fish have to eat


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

VIDEO ???


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

> Wow, feeding Red Devils to a Rhom who lives in a HEXAGON TANK.
> 
> Nice fish keeping


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> very nice fish, but please take the red devil out.


its dead :rasp:


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

go to rhom supertime.....see boy eat


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Both fish are nice looking


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

doing it again,6.5-7in red devil in the quarinteen tank! will post vid soon.(spelling i know)


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Its not a waste of red devil at all, cichlids are horible looking fish IMO.... the more eaten the better nice P by the way


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah i see this is an old thread....... dont listen to the idiots out there- feed that rhom whatever the hell you want- for christ sakes its just a red devil, im sure there are more of them out there


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Agreed! You cant please everybody, so please yourself! People freak out if you feed goldfish...so instead, use a red devil. Now people freak out about that. You cant win, so why try? I feed my Manny whatever I can find that is cheap and interesting. And since he doesnt eat three times a day, I dont mind spending a few bucks on a meal for him. Lately, Ive been feeding him live catfish. I might try the red devil this week!!

Tom


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

let your rhom enjoy his dinner!!!! maybe you should feed him different fish every time, let him sample!!!!


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

jahnke31 said:


> let your rhom enjoy his dinner!!!! maybe you should feed him different fish every time, let him sample!!!!


I have a friend who's actually trying the opposite. He's going to combine two tanks into one because he doesnt want to bother with two tanks. I dont know what is going to happen but he's got a 100 gallon with a breeding pair of Salvini. The male is like 5-6" long and female looks small. Maybe 3-4" long. There are also three 5" chinese algae eaters and a large Pike cichlid. I dont know the size but I'd have to say its gotta be around 7-8" long but I dont see it often. What he's throwing in is a 4" Rhom. He says he thinks it will be fine for now but I think the Pike is going to eat it during the night. Heck I think one day his salvini will dissapear too







I might ask to have them. Beautiful fish. Wonder if they would be fine in a 55 gallon on their own. Hmmmm

Anyway if the Pike is anything like my dempsey, it will stalk and hunt at night. I dont know enough about Piranhas but I assume they are not very active at night.

How would the temperment of a Rhom be in a larger tank like a 100 gallon? I dont think the pike is very aggressive - just likes to eat. The Salvini are kind of insane right now due to breeding. Reminds me of my Convicts but they dont seem to warn much before an attack.

Oh well. I hope at least the salvini will be ok because I'd like to take em one day soon.....


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

redrum781 said:


> doing it again,6.5-7in red devil in the quarinteen tank! will post vid soon.(spelling i know)


Instead buying these fish to feed, why dont you put that money aside and buy your rhom a real tank?



> Pitbulls and piranha's.........Gangster pets!


^^what the hell is that all about?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

im pretty sure he just upgraded his tank for the rhom... had a post on it not too long ago if im not mistaken--- so,,,,,,,,,, buy some more rd's!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Ciclids are ugly mofos.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> Ciclids are ugly mofos.


Well seeing you can't spell Cichlids, I don't know how many kinds you've actually seen that give you the idea they are ugly. Maybe an Oscar?


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> doing it again,6.5-7in red devil in the quarinteen tank! will post vid soon.(spelling i know)


Instead buying these fish to feed, why dont you put that money aside and buy your rhom a real tank?



> Pitbulls and piranha's.........Gangster pets!


^^what the hell is that all about?















[/quote]
He is in a 135g how big do i have to go?lol if they are not gangster pets WHAT are?


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

well do, what u do wit ur pets bro...gangster pets..lol...2 me a 12 inch RD is gangster .lol...that RD looked way smaller than that Rhom though..i know my Rd at 6 inches use to bully my RBP at 6 ...but i didn't leave them 2gether long...but anywho's where's the video?


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

vid will be in a couple of weeks i have to make sure the red devil is very healthy. have him in a 10g with a ac 70 powerhead and feeding him beefheart. they are ugly!


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> vid will be in a couple of weeks i have to make sure the red devil is very healthy. have him in a 10g with a ac 70 powerhead and feeding him beefheart. they are ugly!


Well what you gotta do to make it fair (if you're willing to make it even for the devil - if you dare) is to put a divider in the tank. Let the devil make his home on that side of the tank for about a week to two weeks then pull the divider.

Dropping a fish into a new tank does nothing. The fish is dissoriented from the move. The other fish is thinking you're giving it food anyway and may strike without warning while the other is confused.

I say divide it but I dont think you'd be willing to allow a RD have his territory established and then allow your P to intrude into that territory. I'd be intersted in seeing what would happen if you drop a P in a tank with a RD or Flowerhorn or Buttikoferi or Jag once the territory is set. The P has much larger 'equipment' but it might get pretty badly beaten initially or even killed before it gets brave enough to turn the tables.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

svtcontour said:


> Ciclids are ugly mofos.


Well seeing you can't spell Cichlids, I don't know how many kinds you've actually seen that give you the idea they are ugly. Maybe an Oscar?
[/quote]

HAHA just cause i cant spell doesnt mean i havnt seen many of them. Ive looked around many websites and they are very very very very ugly and would feed them to my ps anyday of the week !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> Ciclids are ugly mofos.


Well seeing you can't spell Cichlids, I don't know how many kinds you've actually seen that give you the idea they are ugly. Maybe an Oscar?
[/quote]

HAHA just cause i cant spell doesnt mean i havnt seen many of them. Ive looked around many websites and they are very very very very ugly and would feed them to my ps anyday of the week !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

Haha well a couple years ago I got a deal on 5 2.5" long RB piranhas so they went into my 100 gallon which consisted of ten 4" long Giant Danios , a pair of full grown Kribensis, a male Auratus around 4" long and my dempsey which was around 7" or so at the time. BTW I know the african didnt belong but it was a donation and even though he was a bit aggressive in the tank, he didnt actually torment anyone.

Over the course of a week I'd find a Piranha here or there that was dead or chewed up. I was so pissed at my dempsey so I put a webcam and recorded a full day of activity and you know what. It was the Auratus. I guess he either must have fought with one of the P or somthing because he was pissed. I was also amazed at how fast he moved and how well he fought. I suspect the dempsey either killing one or maybe eating one after it was dead because one had a large semi circle cut out of it where the head was.

Anyway in about a week, the Auratus took care of the 5 P ... granted he was larger. The Auratus eventually started to nip and threaten my Dempsey even though he was way bigger. One morning I woke up to find my Auratus with its head gone so I know that was the dempsey stalking at night. Probably didnt want to put up with crap any longer.

So basically I think by accident, I fed my cichlids some P meat...

PS I wish I kept the webcam vid.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

wtf! wheres that vid damn it!


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

a-ronn said:


> Ciclids are ugly mofos.


Well seeing you can't spell Cichlids, I don't know how many kinds you've actually seen that give you the idea they are ugly. Maybe an Oscar?
[/quote]

HAHA just cause i cant spell doesnt mean i havnt seen many of them. Ive looked around many websites and they are very very very very ugly and would feed them to my ps anyday of the week !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

Why don't you send me your ps and I'll feed them to my "ugly" wolf cichlid. I'll even videotape it for you!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

CichlidAddict said:


> Ciclids are ugly mofos.


Well seeing you can't spell Cichlids, I don't know how many kinds you've actually seen that give you the idea they are ugly. Maybe an Oscar?
[/quote]

HAHA just cause i cant spell doesnt mean i havnt seen many of them. Ive looked around many websites and they are very very very very ugly and would feed them to my ps anyday of the week !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

Why don't you send me your ps and I'll feed them to my "ugly" wolf cichlid. I'll even videotape it for you!








[/quote]

HAHA man i never said which one would eat the other i was just stateing that i think there ugly. If you red my post i mentioned nothing about which one could eat the other.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> HAHA man i never said which one would eat the other i was just stateing that i think there ugly. If you red my post i mentioned nothing about which one could eat the other.


There are some very nice looking cichilds around. Probably tons more I dont know or remember. Not all of them look like oscars


















































Some more nice ones


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

they all look like dinner..lol...some of them are good looking but everyone has this thing with reddevils in sacramento..like they are the sh*t, we will see! my gold diamond rhom was in a 135g tank split in two with a black diamond of the same size..the black was mine then one got around the divider and i ened up with a gold diamond..best move ever!!! and i would get one the same size butt i don't want the fish to suffer. an 8in red drevil and an 8in rhom.... the red would suffer becouse the rhom would chew it up and get bored then i would have to put down the devil. i want a good vid not a sadistic one...SAM


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> they all look like dinner..lol...some of them are good looking but everyone has this thing with reddevils in sacramento..like they are the sh*t, we will see! my gold diamond rhom was in a 135g tank split in two with a black diamond of the same size..the black was mine then one got around the divider and i ened up with a gold diamond..best move ever!!! and i would get one the same size butt i don't want the fish to suffer. an 8in red drevil and an 8in rhom.... the red would suffer becouse the rhom would chew it up and get bored then i would have to put down the devil. i want a good vid not a sadistic one...SAM


Actually a RD might not be the best to protect itself against a Piranha becasues it might attempt to lip lock which would be bad. I find african cichilds tend not to do this. Also I had Salvani cichild a while back and they would not really go for a lip lock either. Anyway figured I'd toss that in there


----------



## xufury (Nov 30, 2004)

svtcontour said:


> they all look like dinner..lol...some of them are good looking but everyone has this thing with reddevils in sacramento..like they are the sh*t, we will see! my gold diamond rhom was in a 135g tank split in two with a black diamond of the same size..the black was mine then one got around the divider and i ened up with a gold diamond..best move ever!!! and i would get one the same size butt i don't want the fish to suffer. an 8in red drevil and an 8in rhom.... the red would suffer becouse the rhom would chew it up and get bored then i would have to put down the devil. i want a good vid not a sadistic one...SAM


Actually a RD might not be the best to protect itself against a Piranha becasues it might attempt to lip lock which would be bad. I find african cichilds tend not to do this. Also I had Salvani cichild a while back and they would not really go for a lip lock either. Anyway figured I'd toss that in there








[/quote]
I agree with you but the case is not alway the same. I used to had a female red faste around 5in that had made my red ran for the money. She knew to hide her tail against the reds and alway hited and ran.


----------



## angelo (Feb 6, 2006)

any vids uploaded?? youtube???


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

vid will come in a couple weeks when i am sure thet the devil is healthy


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

Guess you wouldnt consider dividing the tank and letting the RD establish itself instead of being in a tiny 10 gallon tank and then just tossing it in?


----------

